# Shirt pulling around embroidery



## Coy886 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have been embroidering on a lot of dry-fit polos lately and I have been having a problem with the shirts pulling and the design puckering a little. Can anyone tell me how to prevent this? The shirts are stretchy and pretty thin. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

ball point needles, not sharps. lower density.


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I use a spray adhesive on any thin stretchy item, to attach it so to speak to the backing, never - NEVER stretch the fabric out, and use an OVERlay if need be..


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

I have read that rayon thread will cause less puckering than polyester thread, due to it being less stretchy. Can't say I've ever tried it though. If you have some rayon, maybe it's worth a try.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have done dri fit with no problem. I use no show mesh cut away on bottom and used a tear away clear topping. Worked like a charm. I regularly see shirts I did a year ago and still look great. Reducing density will help also. A professional digitizer will do the design for the fabric it is going to be used on. Always tell them what fabric the design is going on. Different fabrics require different amounts of underlay, etc.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

There is a tendency to stretch the fabric tight... which has exactly the opposite effect of what you expect. Be sure the stabilizer is firm in the hoop but the fabric needs to be relaxed... once you have a few underlay stitches down, the fabric is just along for the ride... doesn't even really have to be in the hoop. Try that if you haven't yet.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Without redigitizing - I add backing on thin stretching shirts to avoid the puckering and pulling. I also do a running stitch around the design in the beginning to hold the backing.


----------

